# Machine Run Tomorrow!



## Old Iron (Sep 3, 2012)

Going to Murfreesboro TN. to meet up with Benny and maybe Charley,Pictures on my return unless I get to tired and get a motel on the way home.
 Then I'll post them.
Paul


----------



## Charley Davidson (Sep 3, 2012)

Maybe Charley ??????:headscratch::shrugs::*****slap2:

six three one six six seven one  615 ac


----------



## 8ntsane (Sep 3, 2012)

LOL

Thats too FUNNY


----------



## twowheelinjim (Sep 3, 2012)

That sounds like an afternoon of fun. I wish there were folks in NC close to me that would want to stop by and chew the fat all afteroon. Actually, I'd have to clean the shop up so that would be too much like work...:thinking:


----------



## Old Iron (Sep 4, 2012)

twowheelinjim said:


> That sounds like an afternoon of fun. I wish there were folks in NC close to me that would want to stop by and chew the fat all afteroon. Actually, I'd have to clean the shop up so that would be too much like work...:thinking:




Well I wouldn't say close its a 6 hr trip.

Paul


----------



## churchjw (Sep 4, 2012)

twowheelinjim said:


> That sounds like an afternoon of fun. I wish there were folks in NC close to me that would want to stop by and chew the fat all afteroon. Actually, I'd have to clean the shop up so that would be too much like work...:thinking:




Hi Twowheelinjim  I think there are several of us here in NC.  A meet would be cool.  I am up in Boone.

Jeff


----------



## Gary Max (Sep 4, 2012)

We get together in Oct at the Tn State fairgrounds ----- there is a tread started under events----- I will update as it gets closer.
This will be our second time meeting at the flea market.


----------



## Charley Davidson (Sep 4, 2012)

Paul just left for home, I happened into him & Benny at the scrap yard & Paul followed me to my shop. Sent him home with some Ral Mikes tools.


----------



## Old Iron (Sep 5, 2012)

The trip was a little rough I got stuck along side of the road for about 45 min. going bad weather raining so hard you couldn't see the end of the hood.

And about the same on the way home but I could drive anout 30 mph for about a hr. But all in all it was a good trip.

I got to meet Benny and see his shop and Bill the man who had the item I picket up. Also got to see Charleys shop. They all have some nice tools.

Only thing I can't figure out is why its only the old farts that are saving these machines. Weather isn't looking good here today so I don't know if-n I'll get pictures up today or not.

Paul


----------



## bcall2043 (Sep 5, 2012)

It was great to meet Paul who was kind enough to give another old machine a loving home. The previous owner had given up on ever getting around-to-it and wanted to pass it on.

Paul, glad you got home with only rain. Hope you did not break any handles! Looking forward to seeing the machine in nice new covering other than rust.

Benny


----------



## Old Iron (Sep 5, 2012)

Well its home and I got everything freed up, Glad it wasn't in his carport longer than it was. I got a few pictures lets see how they load up.

Paul


----------



## Old Iron (Sep 5, 2012)

Charley thanks for the tools, Got to see if-n I can find out what there used for.

Benny thanks for the help and it was nice meeting you.

Paul


----------



## twowheelinjim (Sep 5, 2012)

That's a neat old drill press... I know where there is an old camel back drill press very similar to that one hiding away from the scrappers. Hey Old Iron I like collecting just about any machine I can get my hands on; and at 40 my kids call me old...Does that qualify for old fart status? I just love the old machines and it breaks my heart when I go by the junk yard and see an old neglected lathe or other machinery lying on their sides. One time there was an old massave lathe with what looked like a 4' chuck. On another occasion I saw two massively tall drill presses that appeared to be in serviceable condition. They must of weighed at least a ton each. As soon as I can figure out how to get the camel back drill press home (and past the wife) it will get restored and used regularly.


----------



## Old Iron (Sep 5, 2012)

twowheelinjim said:


> That's a neat old drill press... I know where there is an old camel back drill press very similar to that one hiding away from the scrappers. Hey Old Iron I like collecting just about any machine I can get my hands on; and at 40 my kids call me old...Does that qualify for old fart status? I just love the old machines and it breaks my heart when I go by the junk yard and see an old neglected lathe or other machinery lying on their sides. One time there was an old massave lathe with what looked like a 4' chuck. On another occasion I saw two massively tall drill presses that appeared to be in serviceable condition. They must of weighed at least a ton each. As soon as I can figure out how to get the camel back drill press home (and past the wife) it will get restored and used regularly.



Sent the wife out with her lady Friends then get it home and tell her when she sees it that you just pulled it out of the corner.

If I see something I want I get it, She ask me last night when I got home if I got what I wanted I said yes and that was the end of it.


Got mine trained right......:rofl::rofl:

Paul


----------



## David (Sep 5, 2012)

Hay Paul that press looks like it has potential!  Is it a complete machine?  What kind of plans do you have for it, complete restoration I hope.  I have one very similar that needs going through and painting.  Keep photos coming on progress. 

David


----------



## Old Iron (Sep 6, 2012)

David said:


> Hay Paul that press looks like it has potential! Is it a complete machine? What kind of plans do you have for it, complete restoration I hope. I have one very similar that needs going through and painting. Keep photos coming on progress.
> 
> David




It is complete but has a few problems, I ordered some 3/32 nicad 55 off ebay yesterday. I took the part off and have it soaking to get the rust,grease and paint off. Will post picture when the part is cleaned up.

Paul


----------



## twowheelinjim (Sep 6, 2012)

I once had the pleasure of seeing an old camel back drill press that was converted to run on electricity that was painted with a flawless gloss black and gold pinstripes. It was stunning. Someone even highlighted all the raised castings and polished the table. Every little sand pit or casting mark was filled and polished. The machine was literary too nice to use for fear of chipping or scratching any surface. It was on display at a mall. When I inquired about the machine/owner/anything I got a blank stare and some mumbling. I wish I would of taken a picture.


----------



## Old Iron (Sep 6, 2012)

I'll be painting mine Gloss Black, How ever I won't be filling the flaws i think it give the machines a little character.

Paul


----------



## November X-ray (Sep 7, 2012)

My Dad has an old camelback about like that. I would love to get it but I'm sure my younger brother will have it at the scrap yard for a few meager bucks one day!


----------

